# How do I sell my van



## littlemissdebbie (May 16, 2012)

I've just moved here from the UK and I drove a van over with my stuff in. The van is UK legal til the end of August, where would be the best place to advertise this to a person who wants to move stuff from Greece to the UK. I'm looking for someone between Spetses and Athens who's looking to return to the UK with their stuff in a van. This is a big shout out to all expats, does anybody know where I can advertise this without charge please [personal details removed]


----------



## lordanthony (Sep 7, 2014)

littlemissdebbie said:


> I've just moved here from the UK and I drove a van over with my stuff in. The van is UK legal til the end of August, where would be the best place to advertise this to a person who wants to move stuff from Greece to the UK. I'm looking for someone between Spetses and Athens who's looking to return to the UK with their stuff in a van. This is a big shout out to all expats, does anybody know where I can advertise this without charge please [personal details removed]


Hello littlemissdebbie, Just joined the Ex Pat Forum, just wanted to know how you got on! as I am looking to buy a 'right hand drive' (UK) estate car, small van to transort my 'stuff' back to the UK. Any idea's where I should look


----------



## littlemissdebbie (May 16, 2012)

Sorry but I can't help you - didn't manage to sell the van and still have it


----------



## lordanthony (Sep 7, 2014)

littlemissdebbie said:


> Sorry but I can't help you - didn't manage to sell the van and still have it


Thank you for replying, if you hear of anything, please let me know.


----------

